# Latch weight limits on a 2004 Accord?



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

We just bought a new (to us) 2004 Honda Accord, and I am not sure what the weight limits on the LATCH system are. Does anyone know where I can find this information? It's not in my owner's manual. My DD is just about 40 pounds, so I just went ahead and used the seatbelt for the install, which feels very secure. But just for my information, is there a source for this?

Also, even if the Latch limits are 40 pounds and I have her seat installed with the shoulder belt, I can/should still use the tether, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It's 40 lbs, and Honda for whatever reason doesn't put it in the vehicle manual! It's only available in the LATCH manual.

And yes, do continue to use the top tether.


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks. We didn't have LATCH in our previous vehicle, so I'm more comfortable doing belt installs anyway.

Also, I'm glad I'm not crazy- I scoured that owner's manual from back to front trying to find the limits!


----------



## brigala (Apr 26, 2010)

Honda says you have to discontinue use of the top tether at 40 lbs, too.

Since nobody else in the US is willing to take the responsibility of using the top tether if Honda refuses to do so, unlike the Canadian government who says the top tether must be used at all times with all FF seats, we techs are supposed to tell you to follow Honda's instructions.

Even though ALL the studies clearly prove it would be safer for your child to use the top tether, if you do use it don't expect Honda or your car seat manufacturer or Safe Kids to pay you money if by some freak situation you get in an accident where your 41 lb child is the exception who is somehow injured in some unpredictable way by a failing top tether.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Brigala is correct about the official policy, but keep in mind that in decades of top tether use there has never been a single instance of a deleterious effect of using it over the lower anchor limit. It has always been beneficial.


----------



## KnittingTigers (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks to both of you. I plan to continue to use the top tether- it feels safer, and I'm glad to hear that research backs that up. Thanks for the quick answers.


----------

